# Favorite Swordtail..



## Matt_1313 (Feb 2, 2006)

Im thinking about setting up a 40 gallon planted tank with swordtails and corydoras...just wondering what everyones favorite variety of swordtail is to help with my decision...thanks!
-Matt


----------



## koisworedtails (Dec 27, 2005)

Koi Swordtails.


----------



## Matt_1313 (Feb 2, 2006)

do you have a picture?


----------



## koisworedtails (Dec 27, 2005)

*Pictures*

Hi Matt here is a good link with pictures.

http://forums.about.com/n/pfx/forum.aspx?nav=messages&tsn=1&tid=12359&webtag=ab-freshaquaria


Eric


----------



## Matt_1313 (Feb 2, 2006)

wow those look pretty cool. are they the same size and everything as other varieties of swordtails?


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Wow. I agree. Those are nice!!!!


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Jun 14, 2005)

Those koi swordtails are rather interesting. I prefer the green swordtails over the rest though. The last ones that I had looked a whole lot like trout.


----------

